# Feeding wolves



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I recently spent some time in New Mexico, and while I was there I was camped out at an old ranger station. After a day or two at this station we noticed people coming and going all hours of the night. Well curiosity got the best of us so we starting asking questions and come to find out the Forest Service in the area is storing road kill elk and horse meat to feed the Mexican Wolves in the area.

Does this sound strange to anyone else? Why feed these wolves, they are a dominant predator that is supposed to be able to survive in the wild, and if not why reintroduce them? And then what will happen when they get used to being fed? I would sure hate to be a camper in the area and get attacked by a pack of wolves because the Forest Service guy feeding the wolves missed a feeding.

What are your guy’s thoughts and opinions on the subject?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I herd wolves to best on a diet consisting of lead at high velocity? no?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe it was laced with arsenic? It is Mexico after all! Oh, sorry New Mexico. :roll:

Maybe it is so they just prefer road kill and horses?  Makes them lazy so they won't chase after live prey! :lol: 

Just thinking out loud here. :O•-:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

JERRY said:


> Maybe it was laced with arsenic? It is Mexico after all! Oh, sorry New Mexico. :roll:
> 
> Maybe it is so they just prefer road kill and horses?  Makes them lazy so they won't chase after live prey! :lol:
> 
> Just thinking out loud here. :O•-:


Hey, if all they eat is horses and roadkill, bring them on! We have plenty of mustangs and roadkill in Iron County! -O\__-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess those Mexicans wolves prefer free dead meat to having to work hard to catch live meat! :mrgreen: 

I heard from some friends down there that they have been baiting the wolves to do some studies on them, studies like tranqing them for samples, I don't know if that the straight dip or not, but its for sure one of the rumors running round. 

I prefer the 3 S management plan when it comes to wolves, no matter what variety they are.


----------

